# Can you really make any money owning a track?



## woodytx (Nov 5, 2004)

Can you make money owning a track or is it just more hassle than its worth? How much are lap counter systems and can you buy them used? Thanks for your input.

wood


----------



## team h (Nov 6, 2002)

A track by itself would at best support itself. If the track was part of a hobby shop, it could make money.


----------



## go1d1e (Dec 4, 2002)

It takes a decent crowd to keep a track up to scratch and pay for itself.. most people do it for the fun, but its more of a hassle.

An AMB lap counting setup will cost you $4k to start out new basic. 1-3k used.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Track ownership*

As a track owner, I can tell you that you'd better be interested in the sport. Can you make money? Sure. But there are easier ways to make money. Running a track is a lot of work; and the same time and energy could make you a lot more money somewhere else. As I said; you'd better like the hobby. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Ernie P. said:


> As a track owner, I can tell you that you'd better be interested in the sport. Can you make money? Sure. But there are easier ways to make money. Running a track is a lot of work; and the same time and energy could make you a lot more money somewhere else. As I said; you'd better like the hobby. Thanks; Ernie P.


remember.. that this is a hobby.. and you enjoy it.. you may not enjoy it if it becomes your full-time job... maybe. dunno.

there is alot to any business. you have to find the market, and your niche to make it work for you and your area. finding the right area, the right marketing, the right offer... it can work with a little elbow grease. 

if you work at it.. anything can be successful. =)


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Last time I tried to run some numbers... it would be very difficult to make money as a track owner. Some of it depends on how much you pay for realestate... I don't doubt that Erine is right that you can make money at it, but that there are easier ways to make money, etc... I also think that a hobby shop with the track would almost be essential, and that would be where you'd make money... refreshment sales might also help.

Personaly I think the cost of the carpet and/or lap counting system is not that big of a deal... it's the rent and/or cost of the space you use and the amount you pay yourself/employees that are going to be the biggest factors... well then there's insurance, etc...


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

Your overhead is the biggie. Tracks require a LOT of space and generally rents are high, not mention the costs of heating/cooling a large barn. Like theaters, it's not the price of admission that keeps the boat afloat, it's all the extras you can sell your customers once they're inside. Two areas to focus on are a hobby shop (also generally low margin but keeps customers) and FOOD - here's where you can finally make a profit if it's done right - keep it simple but reasonably priced and tasty. Dependable honest employees that can cover the bases when you hit burnout are a huge plus also. Don't forget theft insurance!

You're not likely to build up your retirement nest egg running a track, but you can make a modest profit ... if all the ducks are lined up and the RC Gods smile upon your endeavor. GO FOR IT! Nobody dies wishing they'd made more money ... they wish they'd followed their passion! "Rosebud!" :hat:


----------



## Derek Buono (Nov 9, 2004)

Tracks alone will struggle. A track with a hobbyshop can make lots of money. But don't put all your eggs in one nest. There's an ebb and flow to all hobby things. There will be slow times for RC when models would be selling like crazy. Diversify the hobbyshop and a track is a good attraction for business.


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

I know of a hobbytown that seems to be doing really well.They carry just about everything.If you have a hobby they prolly have it.They dont really have a track just a lot in the back.They have a tv with lots of the latest cool vid's of all kinds of r/c stuff.I don't think racing is where the money is at.I see more people buying stuff like t-maxx trucks and traxxes nitro cars so they can run in the sreet in front of the house or in the backyard.I think he is in the perfect location lots of kids and their moms walking around the strip mall.Also there are 2 really nice tracks not far from him so why would he need to open a track.The only way I see making money opening a track is the perfect location and if you own the land.It was stated above you better love the hobby if you are going to open a race track.I have always wanted to do mail order stuff. I think if it was done right someone could make a profit.


----------



## woodytx (Nov 5, 2004)

Well it like this....My buddy, my son and I love to race. We were going to build our own off road course just for kicks. He owns several acres that already has light standards, buildings etc. There is a 40 x 60 heated barn on his place that is pretty much empty. Off road has been our thing but this winter we got involved with a small carpet oval and have really enjoyed it. Now the owner of the oval and hobby shop may have to move. I just don't want to loose my place to race. I am a grand or better in on road stuff for my son and me. If it will just pay its own way that would be ok with me. We could carpet oval in the barn in the winter and off road outside in the summer. The location is very visable from two major interstates. I really don't want the hassle of huge inventory and money tied up in inventory just to make a few cents on the dollar proffit. Just want to race.


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

*woodytx*

Two words -- "permits" and "insurance"

I know that if everyone has a "ROAR" membership you are covered to a point but you better talk to a lawyer because depending on the state or county you may not be as covered as you believe if someone trips and breaks a bone. Have a lawyer read what the ROAR insurance covers and then have them give you a gap analysis of what your state/local laws require.

Also, permits. Nobody can stop you from inviting 20 of your close friends over for fun, but start charging and its called commerce and now you may have a business depending on the definition of the law in your area. Even if you go non-profit there are still some laws you must follow. If the land is zoned for commercial you may or may not have other local issues. Even if the land is "private" and you own it outright, there are local laws you need to consider because there is that one "pain-in-the-a**-that-has-nothing-better-to-do" that may bust up your little club.

Its all possible, just make sure you do your homework -- I am speaking from a point of past experience


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Good advice SlipNSlide. There was a gokart dirt track in our area that is on some ag land. It started out just some buddies getting together to race. Then it turned into a full race track with bleachers and a play area for the racers kids. A very nice track. Well guess what, the county found out and told them they would have to do an environmental study and get a conditional use permit. It would cost thousand's of dollars to comply, so they closed it down. Now there isn't a track for 50 or so miles.That's government for ya.


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

*gezer2u * 

What people forget is, we are the governemt.

Like I said, anything is possible you just need to do your homework.

Around where I live there is a bar that wanted to have "Naked Karaoke". Understand first of all that there was nothing "Naked" that was going on, it was just an advertisement on a sign to get peoples attention about the restuarant that is kind of out of the way. 

The town was in an uproar and tried to even close down the restaurant.

The owner sued the town and won damages for their stupid over reaction. He now has a sign that says "Naked Karaoke every Tuesday night" Over 150 people are signed up for the non-naked Karaoke for no other reason as a protest against the town government.

Dealing with governments sucks but remember we are the government and we can make changes if we get involved. Its when we give up and walk away that the idiots win.


----------

